# Borderlands



## NewsBytes (Dec 16, 2009)

The story of Borderlands takes us to the desolate planet of Pandora&mdash; a wasteland that proudly assures that it is guaranteed to be your final destination. This story is set in the fringe regions of this planet which is made up of scattered outposts; and it is this region from where the game gets its name. Legend has it that this futile planet is home to the Vault&mdash; a place where an alien race has stashed away items that will bring its finder unimaginable riches, fame and power....

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

